# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  St Martin devestation

## andynap

This video is a little long but boy is it eye opening


http://www.cnews.fr/monde/video/sain...-perdu-179941#

----------


## Karen

So sorry to read about the devastation of the  island.

----------

